# "Thats All The Bullets We Had" - Article



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 Mar 2009)

A few years old but,.....


Some 'dirtbag' in Polk County Florida who got pulled over in a routine traffic stop ended up 'executing' the deputy who stopped him. The deputy was shot eight times, including once behind his right ear at close range. Another deputy was wounded and a police dog killed. A statewide manhunt ensued. The low-life was found hiding in a wooded area with his gun. SWAT team officers fired and hit the guy 68 times. 
Now here's the kicker: Naturally, the media asked why they shot him 68 times. Polk County Sheriff Grady Judd, told the Orlando Sentinel: 'That's all the bullets we had.' 


Now I read this on a jail website and thought, "yea right", but according to Snopes.com it's true.

http://www.snopes.com/crime/cops/judd.asp


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Mar 2009)

Yep, I would have wanted more ammo too.


----------



## JBoyd (30 Mar 2009)

If it is indeed true then I would agree that more ammo should have been used. 'cop-killers' rank up there with rapists and pedophile's in my books


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Mar 2009)

Thanks for the post Bruce. 

Now, if anyone has a concrete point of discussion to bring up, contact a Mod.

Locked

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

